

How do you install macports? - daniel-cussen

I'm stumped right were I'm supposed to mess around with the .profile thing.<p>I've looked at http://www.nabble.com/%22port:-command-not-found%22-after-installing-MacPorts-1.6.0-10.5-Leopard.dmg-td15348745.html, but can't figure it out.  I created a .profile ($ touch ~/.profile) but have no idea were to go from there.  What terminal commands should I do?
======
tlrobinson
Just like that nabble page says, add the following to your .profile using a
text editor:

    
    
        export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH

~~~
daniel-cussen
And how do I do that? Where is this .profile?

~~~
elq
umm.. you'll have quite a learning curve ahead of you, but preserver.

open up terminal.app and type -

    
    
      >ls .profile
    

You should see a response like -

    
    
      eric@quark:~>ls .profile
      .profile
      eric@quark:~>
    

this means that the file ".profile" exists. If instead you get something like
-

    
    
      eric@quark:~>ls .profile
      ls: .profile: No such file or directory
      eric@quark:~>
    

Then you should type -

    
    
      >touch .profile
    

this will create the file with no contents.

Next type -

    
    
      >open .profile
    

(I assume you don't know about vi, so TextEdit.app will have to do for now).

Paste in the macports environment settings, save, and open a new terminal
window. macports should now work.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I got it to work.

Macports on Tiger walkthrough: 1) Install Macports from macports.org, and open
the box icon that ends in .pkg. 2) Open the terminal. 3) Paste [touch
.profile]. Don't paste the brackets, just what is inside. press return. 4)
Paste [open -a TextEdit ~/.profile], press return. A text file will open. 5)
Paste [ export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH export
MANPATH=/opt/local/share/man:$MANPATH export DISPLAY=:0.0 ] in the file. Save
it and close it. 6) Paste [. .profile]. Press return. 7) Paste [sudo port -d
selfupdate]. Press return. The computer will ask you for your password; give
it and press return. 8) Wait for about three minutes. The terminal will act
weird and will be busy updating macports. When it's done, you can use macports
by pasting [port search sbcl] to search Steel Bank Common Lisp. You can
install by pasting [sudo port install sbcl]. Then you can get on with your
startup and take on the world.

------
elq
well... your shell is probably ignoring .profile. I think the default shell
under osx is now bash, so look for a file called .bashrc, and if it exists add
the settings from .profile in there (or you can just source .profile from your
bashrc).

~~~
tlrobinson
No, bash will also use .profile

